# Vintage Nakamichi SP-1010 mobile subwoofer nice old-school high end 10" w/ grill



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone doing an old school install? Thing looks brand new. 

Parameters here:
Nakamichi SP-1010 Specs

Seems like it needs a "larger than modern subs" box.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Vintage Nakamichi SP-1010 mobile subwoofer nice old-school high end 10" w/ grill*

I had a pair of SP-80 8" subs back in the day in an Acura Integra. It sounded great. You are right about the large enclosures needed.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Vintage Nakamichi SP-1010 mobile subwoofer nice old-school high end 10" w/ grill*

Vintage Nakamichi SP 1010 Mobile Subwoofer Nice Old School High End 10" w Grill | eBay


----------

